# Yes I Eat BAIT, And I Love It!



## leah elisheva (Nov 27, 2013)

Well yesterday's smelts were grilled...













DSCF3516.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013






And yet the time before that, they were SMOKED.

And before that time grilled, and yet a week before then it was smoked.

And since we've already established that I eat "bait," and thus I'll happily own that ever pressing issue, (smiles), I truly am on the fence as to whether Grilled Peruvian Smelts or Smoked, are better.

Each version has its own mystique I suppose.

Regardless, here are a couple quickie rounds, since I gulp down my share fairly often.

And by this year's close, I am therefore determined to solve this "grilled smelt versus smoked smelt" riddle, and so stay tuned!

Meanwhile, here's to this fabulous season! It's rainy days like these that prompt one to solve such major things, right?

Cheers to all! - Leah













DSCF0574.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0701.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0824.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0848.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0946.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0968.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0980.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0985.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1013.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1070.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1115.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1118.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1151.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1326.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1414.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1487.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1502.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1512.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1523.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1534.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1557.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1579.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1598.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1601.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1610.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1626.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1807.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1889.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1918.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1943.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2039.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2095.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2158.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2214.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2313.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2333.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2347.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2374.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2400.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2433.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2484.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2825.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2890.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2905.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2946.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2976.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF3005.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF3019.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF3079.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF3095.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF3189.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF3370.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF3423.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF3504.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 28, 2013)

Now those are some impressive pictures! The answer to your smelt questions is "fried" I'm sure that didn't help but I think pan fried smelt is the best way to eat them. They are tasty tasty.


----------



## sprky (Nov 28, 2013)

I vote for SMOKED


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you Woodcutter, and Sprky!

I think I'm leaning toward smoked as well, although the grilled makes for crispiness, and Woodcutter's fried suggestion would too.

Hmmm...decisions, decisions....Smiles.

Meanwhile, happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## ferd66 (Nov 28, 2013)

Stop with the food porn already   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Those plates look incredible.

Any chance you'd share your smoking technique for smelt?


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 28, 2013)

Well thank you Ferd66 and Happy Thanksgiving!!!

As for sharing a good thing, absolutely!

I simply mop the smelties through grapeseed oil, put them onto a grill grate that I place on my little mini gas smoker.

I use apple wood chips and turn it up high (probably about 400 degrees) and smoke that for 25 minutes.

Afterward I may drizzle olive oil and sprinkle sea salt at the table.

They really are lovely!

Thank you tons and happy holiday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I suppose if dabbling in porn at all, it would indeed be of the food variety, and so I'll quite happily continue!!! Smiles. Happy all!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## ferd66 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank You Leah and Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.  I'd like to think a plate full of those might be a great snack to go along with a pitcher of a nice dark beer too.


----------



## radio (Nov 28, 2013)

Looking great as usual Leah!  So when can we expect another video from you?


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you tons Ferd66 and Radio!

Yes, smelts are fantastic with beer! I like Estrella Damm's "Daura" (Wheat-free) from Spain; as I can't eat wheat and downright HATE mayonnaise, but otherwise eat EVERYTHING else; and I mean everything (from lion and so it goes); but yes, good combo!

Meanwhile Radio, I am doing my next video tomorrow midday actually! And I will post it in the non-seafood forum, and also in my Winos & Wood Chips group (in the "groups" section of this site) and so come click "join" on the group and come back to all the forums as well of course too!

Happy holiday!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 28, 2013)

I love smelts, ate them for years in Washington State - they even have a annual "smelt derby" in LaConner, WA.

Those look really tasty, reminds me of my days when I lived on the coast of WA.







Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## disco (Nov 28, 2013)

These look stunning. I have never smoked smelts but I have had them grilled and then marinated in spiced olive oil overnight and served cold. Obviously, I will have to try smoking and then marinating them. 

Thanks for the inspiration! Sadly, I will have to wait until they get some in here (only about twice a year).

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 28, 2013)

Well now I want some smelts albeit COLD and spiced in olive oil etc... (Disco)!!!

That actually sounds fantastic!!! See what you start??? Fantastic!!!

But yes, smoked is really lovely too.

And Redheelerdog; an entire "smelt festival" or "derby" sounds so fun and like a quite wonderfully spent day! I would sign up for that indeed!

Many thanks, and Happy Thanksgiving to those celebrating! And happy magnificent evening to all!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Nov 28, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Well now I want some smelts albeit COLD and spiced in olive oil etc... (Disco)!!!
> 
> That actually sounds fantastic!!! See what you start??? Fantastic!!!
> 
> ...


Leah, my apologies for not wishing you a Happy Thanksgiving. I keep forgetting as Canadian Thanksgiving is in October. I hope your Thanksgiving was as full of love, thanks and joy as mine was last month. I remain thankful for your innovative and inspiring posts.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you so much Disco! I remember your Canadian Thanksgiving and am inspired from YOUR fantastic posts!!! Here's to such wonderful food, mood and libation!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 7, 2013)

Another simple "smelties day" over here today, and with these smoked for just 20 minutes (which should have been 30 but the gas tank alas depleted) and with hickory chips.

Nonetheless, alongside a salad with my Dijon-Garlic-Tarragon dressing, they were just fabulous!!!!!!!! Viva la smelties!!! Indeed!!!! (And to crispier ones next time, once changing tanks)!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF3627.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 7, 2013


















DSCF3630.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 7, 2013


















DSCF3631.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 7, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 17, 2013)

Happy Tuesday Great Cookies!!!!!!!!

I simply had to add today's lunch into this thread, as today's smelties were just AMAZING! 

It was the grilled version today, albeit with heads thankfully still on, and so I could eat the whole thing - heads and all - and love it that way the best!

Meanwhile, it's 2 degrees below zero here and GORGEOUS!!!

I LOVE these crisp and reinvigorating temps! (So long as driving conditions are clear, and such, right now, is the case thankfully)! So Cheers to that, and happy everything to everyone!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF3696.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 17, 2013


















DSCF3698.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 17, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Cuties!

Today's "grilled" smelts get added into this thread, (simple, healthful, wonderful), despite me choosing to smoke on certain smelt days and grill on others. Either way is delicious!

Happy terrific Tuesday to all!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF5086.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 25, 2014


















DSCF5088.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 25, 2014


















DSCF5089.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 25, 2014


















DSCF5090.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 25, 2014


















DSCF5091.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 25, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 5, 2014)

Happy Saturday Great Smoky Cookies!!!

Just sneaking today's simple lunch of "grilled smelties" in here with all my smoked versions, or other grilled smelt days - sautéed and so forth!

Simple aside, I love smelts as a quick and easy, healthful and tasty meal - and a lot! 

Happy weekend!!!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF5943.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 5, 2014


















DSCF5944.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 5, 2014


















DSCF5945.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 5, 2014


















DSCF5946.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 5, 2014


















DSCF5947.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 5, 2014


















DSCF5948.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 5, 2014


















DSCF5949.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 5, 2014


















DSCF5950.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 5, 2014


















DSCF5951.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 5, 2014


















DSCF5952.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 5, 2014


















DSCF5953.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 5, 2014


----------

